# Motocross action.



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2020)

It's need a few years since I've been to the track. My Cousin's kid was competing this weekend at a local track, so I decided to hang out in the sun for a few hours.

1)





2)




3)




4)




5)


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 1, 2020)

Excellent shooting......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 1, 2020)

My ex brother-in-law used to race. He has more metal in his body than most new cars


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Excellent shooting......



Thanks. Even though we had to stay outside the spectator fence, there were some good spots to shoot from. (Good thing I have a 300mm f/2.8  )


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> My ex brother-in-law used to race. He has more metal in his body than most new cars



Yes, it is pretty much not if but when you crash racing. This was his boys first race back from injury. We saw a couple of crashes that guys had to be helped off the track, luckily not on backboards.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2020)

Great set, Ron.  My one thought would be to maybe drop the shutter speed a hair, just to get a little motion in the wheels.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Great set, Ron.  My one thought would be to maybe drop the shutter speed a hair, just to get a little motion in the wheels.



Thanks John, I totally understand what you are saying. We were at 1/2000 at f/4 most of the day. It was just a very sunny (hot) day. I did try to do a little panning at 1/100 and f/11 but only got about 2 images that were okay.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2020)

Here are those 2 shots.


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 1, 2020)

Very nice.
I'm waiting for my local drag strip to open up so I can get some action shots.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2020)

RVT1K said:


> Very nice.
> I'm waiting for my local drag strip to open up so I can get some action shots.



Thank you.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 1, 2020)

#1 soaring over the flag is perfect


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Loving the flag captures in the background! Excellent shots


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> #1 soaring over the flag is perfect



Thank you. We couldn't get a clean background for a bunch of photos, so you do what you can.



GimmeAnother1 said:


> Loving the flag captures in the background! Excellent shots



Thank you.


----------



## hokies2379 (Jun 1, 2020)

Excellent work, Ron.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2020)

hokies2379 said:


> Excellent work, Ron.



Thank you.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2020)

The first set was of my Cousin's boy. The second set were attempts at panning. Now this set is from the rest of the day.

1)





2)




3)





4)

 

5)


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 2, 2020)

I like the capture of the boy's eyes.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 2, 2020)

RVT1K said:


> I like the capture of the boy's eyes.



Thank you.


----------

